# What does Conditions: XT mean?



## ctp6360 (3 March 2006)

Sometimes when watching the history of trades for the day, I notice "XT" in the conditions column, what does this mean?


----------



## sam76 (3 March 2006)

I believe XT to mean cross trade (when the buy and the sell are done through the same broker)

I may be wrong...


----------



## wayneL (3 March 2006)

sam76 said:
			
		

> I believe XT to mean cross trade (when the buy and the sell are done through the same broker)
> 
> I may be wrong...




Yes it means a crossed trade

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/crossings.htm


----------



## bullmarket (3 March 2006)

Hi ctp6360



			
				ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Sometimes when watching the history of trades for the day, I notice "XT" in the conditions column, what does this mean?




XT = Cross trade - basically where the one broker acts for both the buyer and seller in a transaction. There are different types of cross trades. There is info on the ASX site explaining how XT's work and the different types if interested.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2006)

Hmm doesnt seem that Sam76's answer was clear so I'll just confirm that indeed XT does mean Cross Trade,and also that it occures when brokers act for each party.

This may not be clear so perhaps someone could confirm this again.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## bullmarket (3 March 2006)

Looks like I'll have to try and get the other fingers to help out the only two I have that can type   

It's only 4 mins between sam's, wayne and my post and so it looks like we were all typing at roughly the same time and it was just luck of the draw and who can type the quickest that determined what order the posts appeared in.

When I started typing my reply I saw there were no replies yet to the original post   

Fast typing is not my strong point  : 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## son of baglimit (3 March 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Fast typing is not my strong point  :
> bullmarket




dunno about that bull - you were pumping out the words last month !!!


----------



## ctp6360 (3 March 2006)

thanks very much guys, I knew I would get a quick and reliable answer (or 4!), I think I understand what you mean but I'll read the ASX thing just so I know for sure.


----------

